# Yahoo- Esophageal erosions can recur (The Sarasota Herald-Tribune)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Dear Dr. Donohue: Several years ago, I received a diagnosis of irritable bowel syndrome and erosions in my esophagus. Since then, I have been taking Nexium. Early this year, I began experiencing severe stomach cramping and bloating. I stopped the Nexium, and the cramping and bloating have disappeared.View the full article


----------

